# need a laugh?



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to Google Maps and click on Get Directions. 2. Write USA as your start point. 3. Write Japan as your destination. 4. Go to the 31st point on your route!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahahahahahahaha that was un-expected!!!!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL very good directions


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

LOLxD That would take a long time


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

haha that is funny pete!

definetly worth a look hahahah


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

plantedinvertz said:


> LOLxD That would take a long time


The directions do say that it would take 35 days and 18 hrs. Notice it takes you through Hawaii. Step 46 also states the same instruction.

Steve


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

*google maps in real life*

I have another one.
Open Google Maps. 2. Write Japan as your start point. 3. Write china as your destination. 4. Go to the 42nd point on your route!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

42 u mean?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah it was suppose to be 42 thanx, I'll go and edit it


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

ir rather jet ski then kayak!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Taiwan to China, check out #23


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

buahahaha that's the best , good excercise


----------

